# Who and what are the Emergent Disease Foundation (EDF)



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Meet the EDF. I'm starting this thread to introduce the members of the reptile keeping community to another APA like potential threat as I believe fewer pepole will have heard of this relatively new group in comparison with the APA. I've been reading about animal rights extremists a lot lately and in doing so I have stumbled across this organisation. I would like to point out right now, that I am in no way claiming that the Emergent Disease Foundation are an animal rights group. I would rather you make up your own mind, but for reasons that will become apparent, please do not refer to them as animal rights nutters or similar on this thread. Like my recent APA thread, I'd like to this thread to contain credible and sensible posts so we can all collectively monitor what they are up to. And raise awareness in general about those people who oppose our right to keep pets. 

*So, who are they?* 

Emergent Disease Foundation 
Riverside House 
River Lawn Road 
Tonbridge 
Kent TN9 1EP 

Registered charity #1133422 
http://emergentdisease.org/ 

This address is registered to Riverside Business Centre. An operation where you can hire a 'virtual office'. The company will even use professional receptionists to answer the phone in your company name and supply you with a board room as and when required. It is not confirmed that the EDF are doing this. But it would be possible for a group of people wanting to present a professional image to unsuspecting members of the public to utilise this service if they wanted too. It would all be part of a charade etc, helping to dupe gullible individuals into thinking they are dealing with an organisation larger and more significant than they actually are! In fact the company marketing this even quote "Enhance your business image with an impressive address" on their website! I wonder if this is what EDF are trying to do? Source: http://www.riversidebusinesscentre.co.uk/virtual-offices/ 


I have checked to see if they are a genuine registered charity and it would appear that they recently managed to gain charitable status. A quick look on the charities commission website immediately sets alarm bells ringing! They state their purpose is :- 

AS A NEW CHARITY EDF HAS FOCUSED ON ESTABLISHING CONTACTS WITH ORGANIZATIONS WITH COMPLIMENTARY AIMS AND GARNERING SUPPORT. THE CHARITY HAS PREPARED SEVERAL DRAFT PROPOSALS FOR ORIGINAL RESEARCH INTO ZOONOSES EPIDEMIOLOGY FROM WILD-CAUGHT AND CAPTIVE-RAISED ANIMALS. SEVERAL FUNDING APPEALS HAVE BEEN DISTRIBUTED TO HEALTH-RELATED CHARITIES IN ORDER TO LOCATE CORE RESOURCES FOR EDFÔÇÖS OBJECTIVES. 

This can be verified here :- 

http://www.charity-commission.gov...er=1133422&SubsidiaryNumber=0 

There are three current trustees. 

*Catrina Steedman* 










Facebook


Catrina has quite a colourful past! An understudy of Mr Clifford Warwick a gentleman well known to the reptile keeping community. To recap he used to be a reptile dealer who proved to be not too successful. More information can be found about him by using the forum search facility. Catrina was apparently his assistant. She has been instrumental in setting up the animal rights group the *Reptile Protection Trust*. It would appear that she has also made numerous untrue and unfounded claims about the law on reptile shows. Her name has appeared on propaganda sponsored by other animal rights groups made to look like scientific research. None of this appears to have been peer reviewed and despite her name appearing as Cartina Steedman BSc(Hons), her degree is in psychology and she appears to have no credible scientific background. An interesting read on Steedman and Warwick detailing dubious statements which have never been verified can be found here :- 

http://www.cyberlizard.plus.com/cliffordwarwick2.htm 

My own opinion is that none of her reply is scientific in nature. But she does appear to be using psychological methods to try and get across an alternative agenda. 



*Julie Brownson *










Facebook


Appears to be an ex solicitor and was a director and secretary for the Humanitarian Aid Relief Trust. She appears to have no scientific background. 

*Hannah Munroe-Burrows* 



















Facebook

Appears also to have no scientific background at all. But does hold a BA(Hons) degree in Education Studies and Psychology. Again, a person like this would be able to use their psychology expertise if wanting to convince the general public that pet keeping was a bad thing. 


Please take a look at the EDF's website and read carefully. They are quite clearly trying to promote a concerned 'scientific' image about themselves. They are trying to project an image that is more pseudo science based than animal rights based (Again, not that I am for one second calling them an animal rights group). Although I have noted that they do use an image of animals cramped in insufficient caging supplied by none other than PETA! Arguably one of the worlds most dubious and controversial animals rights groups. Their home page states the following :- 

EDF proposes to conduct research into various types of emergent disease – in particular animal-to-human infections (zoonoses), hospital acquired infections (nosocomials), and the problem of pathogens and biosecurity. We also aim to educate remote indigenous people about parasite infestations, and improve animal welfare conditions in order to reduce incidental shedding/cross-contamination/transmission of disease to humans. 
However, our current research and education focus is on zoonoses. They do not appear to have undertaken any work relating to remote indigenous people about parasitic infestations. And to be frank, there are far better organisations such as the World Health Organisation (WHO) that would deal with any such issues. Rather than a pair of shrinks and a random doo gooder! 
EDF is a major contributor to a new scientific review of exotic animal-linked disease. See: http://www.cieh.org/jehr/default.aspx?id=41594 
If you click on the link to WWW.CIEH.ORG one of the first things that you will see is the name Clifford Warwick. There is further information on Clifford Warwick in my recent APA thread. You won't be surprised to read that he is behind a report on the health risks associated with reptile shows 'independently' commissioned by animal rights groups including our friend Elaine Toland's APA! 
It is my firm belief that animal rights groups will continue to present themselves in a more pseudo scientific manner, trying to distance themselves from stereotypical tree hugging hippie types. Could the EDF be part of this? 

For the final time I will not call the EDF an animal rights group. I will however point out the following :- 
Their trustee Catrina Steedman appears to have studied under alleged scientist Clifford Warwick. Source: http://emergentdisease.org/about/team. 
Clifford Warwick and Catrina Steedman co-authored an 'independent' study into reptile fairs for amongst others, the Animal Protection Agency (APA). Source:Animal Protection Agency 
Vanessa Kelley is an ex trustee of the Animal Protection Agency. Source: http://www.companiesintheuk.co.uk...imal-protection-agency-foundation 
Vanessa Kelley 'likes' according to her Facebook page 'From dusk till Dawn'. 
From dusk till dawn is an entity set up by arguably the most notorious UK animal rights extremist of all time, Keith Mann. Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keith_Mann 

The EDF talk about "the modern age of globalisation". I'll say it's a very small world...........


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

interesting post.


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

More related reading here, should you not have seen it previously. 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ation/833471-high-street-pet-shop-health.html


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

you are a proper Sherlock Holmes :notworthy:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

Mynki said:


> Meet the EDF. I'm starting this thread to introduce the members of the reptile keeping community to another APA like potential threat as I believe fewer pepole will have heard of this relatively new group in comparison with the APA. I've been reading about animal rights extremists a lot lately and in doing so I have stumbled across this organisation. I would like to point out right now, that I am in no way claiming that the Emergent Disease Foundation are an animal rights group. I would rather you make up your own mind, but for reasons that will become apparent, please do not refer to them as animal rights nutters or similar on this thread. Like my recent APA thread, I'd like to this thread to contain credible and sensible posts so we can all collectively monitor what they are up to. And raise awareness in general about those people who oppose our right to keep pets.
> 
> *So, who are they?*
> 
> ...


good find dude
perhaps E-mail ihs and fbh just incase they havnt seen this


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

ian kerr said:


> good find dude
> perhaps E-mail ihs and fbh just incase they havnt seen this


We are watching and adding to our notes. 
Thanks Mynki :notworthy:

Gordon
FBH VC


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

They are not the only ones with members who have psychological backgrounds. I am only three years in and still studying but I also have psychology qualifications as well as a range of related studies. Not sure if it matters but please inbox me if you ever want another psychological explanation of anything, I will but try : victory:

Think Spikebrit is a psychologist as well?


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

lanlingjingere said:


> But it would be possible for a group of people wanting to present a professional image to unsuspecting members of the public to utilise this service if they wanted too. It would all be part of a charade etc, helping to dupe gullible individuals into thinking they are dealing with an organisation largerimage


 
maybe were not all as gullible as these AR Groups think....nice to see another new member interested in the cause :whistling2:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Mynki said:


> Meet the EDF. I'm starting this thread to introduce the members of the reptile keeping community to another APA like potential threat as I believe fewer pepole will have heard of this relatively new group in comparison with the APA. I've been reading about animal rights extremists a lot lately and in doing so I have stumbled across this organisation. I would like to point out right now, that I am in no way claiming that the Emergent Disease Foundation are an animal rights group. I would rather you make up your own mind, but for reasons that will become apparent, please do not refer to them as animal rights nutters or similar on this thread. Like my recent APA thread, I'd like to this thread to contain credible and sensible posts so we can all collectively monitor what they are up to. And raise awareness in general about those people who oppose our right to keep pets.
> 
> *So, who are they?*
> 
> ...





lanlingjingere said:


> But it would be possible for a group of people wanting to present a professional image to unsuspecting members of the public to utilise this service if they wanted too. It would all be part of a charade etc, helping to dupe gullible individuals into thinking they are dealing with an organisation largerimage





chris25 said:


> maybe were not all as gullible as these AR Groups think....nice to see another new member interested in the cause :whistling2:


That quote was copied and pasted from the original post, these new accounts copy and paste what other people have said, then when you quote them in reply see how 'image' comes up at the end? Click on that and it take you to a website called willy world, and probably infect your PC with something. Ignore them, they'll go away.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the animal wars begin...:whistling2:


----------



## Geomyda (Aug 11, 2008)

HABU said:


> the animal wars begin...:whistling2:


I fear, you are being very prophetic. We can see, the issues currently raging in the hobby across the USA; Breaking News | Pet Industry Joint Advisory Council


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Geomyda said:


> I fear, you are being very prophetic. We can see, the issues currently raging in the hobby across the USA; Breaking News | Pet Industry Joint Advisory Council


everything is banned here... and everything is allowed...

just depends on where you live... no booze in some places... but weed is allowed in others... lions are ok in some places... but plastic bags are illegal...

gamble in one place... go to prison in another...

yeah... they don't want folks to sell some big constrictors across state lines... and many places are trying to ban bears and tigers as pets...

but then, most yanks hate big government....

that's why we have all the guns... one ban too many and we'll rise up...

one day they'll ban drinking straws...


----------

